

Though Its Network Of Mentors, HackHands Offers Live Help for New Programmers - herval
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/17/though-its-network-of-mentors-hackhands-offers-live-help-for-new-programmers/

======
jkresner
Welcome to our space! This looks very similar to AirPair.com (my startup),
Wizpert, Codementor, Sudonow.com, anyfu.com, googleHelpouts,
onscreenexpert.com

Would love to know how you guys differentiate?

In case you're customer that needs help, if you don't want to wait through the
hackhands private beta and request an invite, you can get help in the next
hour like hundreds of other folks that have been doing this for a year now:

[http://www.google.com/+AirPair](http://www.google.com/+AirPair)

If you need rails specifically (seem hackhands only support rails right now?).
Have a look through some of our experts:

[http://airpair.com/ruby-on-rails](http://airpair.com/ruby-on-rails)

~~~
lquist
Any idea why this is such a crowded space? Doesn't seem to be a huge market to
me, but maybe I'm missing something?

~~~
jkresner
I believe most people start ideas because they feel the pain and think they
can solve it.

Whilst it's yet to be seen how big the monetizable market for this concept
is... the pain people experience is all over the world everyday.

------
baddox
Is that a typo in the first word of the headline, or am I failing to parse the
headline correctly?

~~~
herval
yes, it's a typo (on the original headline) - it was edited by HN after I
submitted it, can't correct it anymore :-(

------
Tyrant505
What ever happened to IRC?

~~~
jkresner
IRC is a different use case. There are no gaurantees that your needs will be
addressed. Help through IM had less benefits for "learning". Also IRC
particularly shines for niche frameworks where the knowledge is limited to a
few that really want to share it into a support community. But for something
like Rails, you're better off following tutorials and blogs. But then you can
get overwhelmed and connect the dots wrong. So guidance through pairing can
fast track learning on time and resource sensitive projects.

